# D&D Rebalanced: Classes and Subclasses



## dpencil (Sep 28, 2021)

Newly released on the DMs Guild, "D&D Rebalanced: Classes and Subclasses" contains over 100 pages of changes, updates, and reworks to the official classes and subclasses of 5e, making every class and subclass equally rewarding to play. Check it out and let me know what you think. I'm hopeful, if the book can gain some popularity we may be able to see some of these changes make it into the official 5.5 edition in 2024.









						D&D Rebalanced: Classes and Subclasses - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

D&D Rebalanced: Classes and Subclasses - D&D Rebalanced: Classes and Subclasses Breathe new life into your D&D characters with rebalanced versions of eve




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 28, 2021)

Looks like fanwork.


----------



## Blue (Sep 29, 2021)

Can you tell us a little of your design philosophy?  And specifically, rebalanced for what?


----------



## dpencil (Oct 3, 2021)

Blue said:


> Can you tell us a little of your design philosophy?  And specifically, rebalanced for what?



Sure. The premise for this book was essentially that some class and subclass features have generally been seen as problematic. In some cases, these features are simply far too situational or underperforming to be exciting choices for players. In other cases, a lack of clarity in the original text can lead to abuse cases or misunderstanding the intended mechanics of a feature. The amount of changes each class or subclass received was based on the needs to correct for these issues. Some subclasses needed no adjustments at all, while others required a complete overhaul. In the end, the goal was to make every class and subclass equally rewarding to play, and I think the 445 changes made help to make that goal a reality.


----------

